# Washing your hands in mud could be beneficial



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

😁 



























How mud boosts your immune system


From stress relief to anti-inflammatory effects, scientists are discovering that the right kind of dirt can have a powerful impact on kids' wellbeing.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

Scientists, are they all in possession of a degree in stating the bleeding obvious?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My auntie was a hygiene freak. If you visited her house you were constantly washing your hands and not touching dirty things. The doctor was called to her son one day as he was ill again. The doctor, on leaving, told her to "put the child in the back garden and let him eat dirt!"


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

The kids who ran about with no shoes on and dirty faces were always the healthiest.


----------

